# Some "anti" legislation sweeping the country



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.akc.org/news/sections/legislative_alerts.cfm


----------



## Chris Ciampi (Dec 10, 2008)

Being from IL I would say that the tail/ear crop and dock is a little overboard.

"ear cropping and tail docking would be considered "animal torture" under Illinois criminal law and would be allowed only for medical purposes"

What? I don't think I would go that far. Torture...Really?


----------

